# Nauseous at 38 weeks?



## mrs_park

Hi ladies, for the last few days I've been feeling quite nauseous and have been crampy and get the urge to poo at weird times of the day and night (sorry tmi but this is very rare for me)

I've also been getting more and more presure in my pelvis and had shooting pains in my bits and up and down my legs/bum cheeks.

I've also been noticing what seems like it could be my plug going over the last week or so...

Do you think this is the start of things? Or just wishful thinking?


----------



## danni1979

No i think its your body getting ready hunni :)
Could still be a while yet,but i do think it sounds like your body is preparing,just make sure you get lots and lots of rest and sleep,you'll need it when the time comes :)
xx xx


----------



## mrs_park

Thanks Hun :hugs:

Hope it's not too much longer :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

I agree,
It could be your body gearing up.

I, however, have been having "night sickness" regularly since about 31 weeks,
Yick. 
Hopefully theres no connection between that and labor because I'm far too early for that.

Good luck though hun.
Sending lots of labor :dust: your way!


----------



## danni1979

Well i had my lil girl at 39 weeks hun so you never know :D
xx xx


----------



## Peachypoo

Oh my days I feel exactly the same... Let's hope not long now...x


----------



## Minnie_me

Sounds promising to me lovely, I think your body is thinking about serving an eviction notice :winkwink: My hormones are on the change again seemingly - feeling sick in the mornings again - what a joy!!! :nope:


----------



## mrs_park

Minnie_me said:


> Sounds promising to me lovely, I think your body is thinking about serving an eviction notice :winkwink: My hormones are on the change again seemingly - feeling sick in the mornings again - what a joy!!! :nope:

You poor love, I thought our morning sickness was meant to be behind us! :flower:

I certainly hope my body issues an eviction soon, I'm getting so impatient to meet my boy I could burst!! Lol


----------



## leash27

I have been the same for just over a week now and I got excited and thought it was the start of something but it seems to have eased off a little now! 

I did read that its possibly your body clearing itself out in preparation for labour so fingers crossed it is! I have never pooped so much in my life (sorry TMI).

X


----------



## Minnie_me

mrs_park said:


> Minnie_me said:
> 
> 
> Sounds promising to me lovely, I think your body is thinking about serving an eviction notice :winkwink: My hormones are on the change again seemingly - feeling sick in the mornings again - what a joy!!! :nope:
> 
> You poor love, I thought our morning sickness was meant to be behind us! :flower:
> 
> I certainly hope my body issues an eviction soon, I'm getting so impatient to meet my boy I could burst!! LolClick to expand...

I bet, I am already bursting and I am not yet full term. Hope he comes soon for you :baby:

At least with the nausea this time I can see the light at the end of the tunnel (LO will be here in 6 weeks so it can't go on forever) - not like before when it seemed like I was never going to get my head out of the loo! :dohh:


----------



## mrs_park

leash27 said:


> I have been the same for just over a week now and I got excited and thought it was the start of something but it seems to have eased off a little now!
> 
> I did read that its possibly your body clearing itself out in preparation for labour so fingers crossed it is! I have never pooped so much in my life (sorry TMI).
> 
> X

I must admit after months of constipation it's nice to be able to go :blush:

Good luck for your impending both hun!


----------



## babypowder

I have also started feeling really sick again too, worse than first trimester, ugh :( x


----------



## mrs_park

Minnie_me said:


> mrs_park said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie_me said:
> 
> 
> Sounds promising to me lovely, I think your body is thinking about serving an eviction notice :winkwink: My hormones are on the change again seemingly - feeling sick in the mornings again - what a joy!!! :nope:
> 
> You poor love, I thought our morning sickness was meant to be behind us! :flower:
> 
> I certainly hope my body issues an eviction soon, I'm getting so impatient to meet my boy I could burst!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I bet, I am already bursting and I am not yet full term. Hope he comes soon for you :baby:
> 
> At least with the nausea this time I can see the light at the end of the tunnel (LO will be here in 6 weeks so it can't go on forever) - not like before when it seemed like I was never going to get my head out of the loo! :dohh:Click to expand...

Very true! At least there is light at the end of the tunnel. Don't worry, those 6 weeks will go soooooo quickly!

Your LO looks adorable btw :)


----------



## Minnie_me

mrs_park said:


> Minnie_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_park said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie_me said:
> 
> 
> Sounds promising to me lovely, I think your body is thinking about serving an eviction notice :winkwink: My hormones are on the change again seemingly - feeling sick in the mornings again - what a joy!!! :nope:
> 
> You poor love, I thought our morning sickness was meant to be behind us! :flower:
> 
> I certainly hope my body issues an eviction soon, I'm getting so impatient to meet my boy I could burst!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I bet, I am already bursting and I am not yet full term. Hope he comes soon for you :baby:
> 
> At least with the nausea this time I can see the light at the end of the tunnel (LO will be here in 6 weeks so it can't go on forever) - not like before when it seemed like I was never going to get my head out of the loo! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Very true! At least there is light at the end of the tunnel. Don't worry, those 6 weeks will go soooooo quickly!
> 
> Your LO looks adorable btw :)Click to expand...

Oh thank you so much, I think she's a cutie of course :kiss: Hoping she doesn't push me the full 6 weeks (which would take me to 42) - right now 38 weeks would be sufficient :haha:


----------



## Minnie_me

babypowder said:


> I have also started feeling really sick again too, worse than first trimester, ugh :( x

Horrid isn't it :hugs: Thankfully for me (touch wood) it is only in the mornings at the moment and not the full blown hyperemesis I had before.


----------



## mrs_park

Minnie_me said:


> mrs_park said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_park said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie_me said:
> 
> 
> Sounds promising to me lovely, I think your body is thinking about serving an eviction notice :winkwink: My hormones are on the change again seemingly - feeling sick in the mornings again - what a joy!!! :nope:
> 
> You poor love, I thought our morning sickness was meant to be behind us! :flower:
> 
> I certainly hope my body issues an eviction soon, I'm getting so impatient to meet my boy I could burst!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I bet, I am already bursting and I am not yet full term. Hope he comes soon for you :baby:
> 
> At least with the nausea this time I can see the light at the end of the tunnel (LO will be here in 6 weeks so it can't go on forever) - not like before when it seemed like I was never going to get my head out of the loo! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Very true! At least there is light at the end of the tunnel. Don't worry, those 6 weeks will go soooooo quickly!
> 
> Your LO looks adorable btw :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you so much, I think she's a cutie of course :kiss: Hoping she doesn't push me the full 6 weeks (which would take me to 42) - right now 38 weeks would be sufficient :haha:Click to expand...

'She will come when she's ready' lol don't you just love hearing that?!

I tell my LO everyday how good it is on the outside and I like to remind him that we are ready when he is! I seriously hope he doesn't go over! Although as mw said, if they need to cook, they need to cook lol


----------



## mrs_park

babypowder said:


> I have also started feeling really sick again too, worse than first trimester, ugh :( x

You poor thing! Hope it eases soon! :flower:


----------



## Minnie_me

mrs_park said:


> Minnie_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_park said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_park said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie_me said:
> 
> 
> Sounds promising to me lovely, I think your body is thinking about serving an eviction notice :winkwink: My hormones are on the change again seemingly - feeling sick in the mornings again - what a joy!!! :nope:
> 
> You poor love, I thought our morning sickness was meant to be behind us! :flower:
> 
> I certainly hope my body issues an eviction soon, I'm getting so impatient to meet my boy I could burst!! LolClick to expand...
> 
> I bet, I am already bursting and I am not yet full term. Hope he comes soon for you :baby:
> 
> At least with the nausea this time I can see the light at the end of the tunnel (LO will be here in 6 weeks so it can't go on forever) - not like before when it seemed like I was never going to get my head out of the loo! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Very true! At least there is light at the end of the tunnel. Don't worry, those 6 weeks will go soooooo quickly!
> 
> Your LO looks adorable btw :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thank you so much, I think she's a cutie of course :kiss: Hoping she doesn't push me the full 6 weeks (which would take me to 42) - right now 38 weeks would be sufficient :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 'She will come when she's ready' lol don't you just love hearing that?!
> 
> I tell my LO everyday how good it is on the outside and I like to remind him that we are ready when he is! I seriously hope he doesn't go over! Although as mw said, if they need to cook, they need to cook lolClick to expand...

Yes I love it almost as much as:
'If you think you're tired now......" 
What these people forget is, when LO is here, she can go and stay with Nana for a night if I am on my knees - and I will be able to roll onto my tummy, cuddle down and have a decent night's sleep...can't do that now can I? :haha:


----------



## mrs_park

I know! My peeve I'd when you say you're having trouble sleeping 'it's just practice for when baby comes' 

I personally would prefer to be feeding my baby in the middle of the night than tossing and turning with heartburn, pains and needing to pee!

Oh to sleep on my tummy again!! :cloud9:


----------



## Franki83

oh my, sleeping on my tummy again! what bliss! i can totally relate to the toilet thing too, lol. it seems like the past few days its all i have done! certainly making up for the past 6 months! lol. 
does annoy me when people say about when baby comes and no sleep etc. i know for a fact i will atleast get a few hours inbetween each feed instead of insomnia! 
just out of curiosity i counted how many times i went to the loo the other night, in total it clocked upto 22! i was shocked! 
but apparently he is fully engaged so i suppose 2 drips does feel like a full bladder with a babys head butting into it constantly. 
i am just fed up now, lol, cant actually wait to have him out and meet him. everything is rearing and ready to go apart from him being on the outside.


----------



## mrs_park

22 times oh my!!! Isn't it depressing when you feel like your about to burst and only a few drops come out!!


----------



## EmzyJA

ive been getting nausea recently and last night i woke up at 4.30 am with the sh!ts, sorry if tmi. i'm hoping this is a sign that labour wont be too far away. although i want her to wait til 37 weeks at least, almost there now x


----------

